# Wildbeoachtung livestream



## Golo (24. Jan. 2013)

Hallo liebe Naturliebhaber,

ich habe im Netz folgenden Link gefunden, den ich Euch nicht vorenthalten möchte.

Da es ja zur Zeit am Teich doch recht ruhig zugeht, können wir mit diesem livestream aus (ich glaub) Estland die lange Winterzeit ein wenig überbrücken... :

http://pontu.eenet.ee/player/siga.html _(Wildschweine)_

Bisher habe ich div. Rehe, div. Vögel, einen abgemagerten Fuchs und eine Wildschweinrotte (ein Überläufer hat sogar ein Bein gebrochen) gesichtet... . 

Nachts wird der Futterplatz sogar beleuchtet.

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß bei der Wildbeobachtung wünscht Euch

Ralph

_Edit by Blumenelse: Hier noch der Link von Willi 
http://pontu.eenet.ee/player/nova.html (Adler)

http://pontu.eenet.ee/player/toidumaja.html (Wintervogelfutterhäuschen)_


----------



## willi1954 (24. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

Der Stream gehört zu dieser Webseite, im Sommer werden da auch Vogelnester von Schwarzstorch, Seeadler
Schreiadler und anderem gestreamt. Insgesamt eine tolle Seite für Naturliebhaber.


----------



## Golo (24. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

...soeben wurde neues Futter ausgebracht, 

da dürften dann auch bald die ersten Wildschweine kommen... .

VG Ralph


----------



## canis (27. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

Nun ist gerade eine Gruppe von Wildschweinen am futtern


----------



## Thundergirl (27. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

Jep sehe ich auch gerade. Ich hatte heute auch schon 2 mal 2 Rehe und einen Schwarm Vögel.


----------



## HannesDerZweite (27. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

Hallo

und Hier gibts auch was Afrikanisches zu sehen.
cu Hannes


----------



## canis (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

Solche Live-Kameras gibts übrigens auch unterwasser. Unter folgendem Link kann man einen Lachsfluss in Norwegen beobachten:

http://www.vgtv.no/#!/video/23021/direkte-her-kan-du-se-laksen-live-fra-suldalslågen

Lachse sind übrigens ganzjährig immer mal wieder zu sehen, nicht nur während der Aufsteigs- und Laichzeit. 

Wann kommen die ersten Live-Kameras aus unseren Teichen?


----------



## mr koi (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

grade eben sin die wildschweine da


----------



## canis (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

Sehe sie 

Die scheinen wohl meistens am früher Abend zu kommen. Nachts und tagsüber hab ich noch nie welche gesehen. Das letzte mal warens 7 Stück, jetzt sinds glaub 6 Stück. Ist wohl mehr oder weniger die selbe Gruppe.


----------



## guenter (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

Nun warte ich schon 1 Stunde, nur Vögel.
Warten wir ab, mal was anderes.


----------



## Golo (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

Hallo Günter,

jetzt gerade traut sich ein Reh (oder Bock) an die Futterstelle... .

Grüße Ralph


----------



## mr koi (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

Wildschweine sind wieder da!!
reh habe ich leider nicht mehr gesehen


----------



## mr koi (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

Es ist eine große rotte mit 14 tieren,dabei ist auch ein riesengroßer Keiler


----------



## Tabor12 (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

Das ist eine super Idee mit dem Live-Stream - die Rotte is ja riesig ! Toll zuzuschauen !


----------



## Conny (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

11 Wildschweine  
Klasse Link


----------



## guenter (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

jo, Conny, nun sehe ich sie auch


----------



## canis (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

Nun ist schon wieder alles weggefuttert, soll mal einer mehr Leckerli bringen


----------



## Tabor12 (1. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

die Säue sind wieder da  - das erste mal hab ich sie erwischt sie die ganze Gruppe aus dem Wald gekommen ist als wärs das normalste der Welt - total zielstrebig - weil es gibt ESSEN


----------



## Lucy79 (1. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

ne ganze Rotte Schwarzkittel lassen es sich schmecken


----------



## Lucy79 (1. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

12 Wutze


----------



## Lucy79 (2. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

Dohlen und irgendwas kleines an Vögeln... ein Riesen Schwarm


----------



## willi1954 (2. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

grosser Vogel beim fressen*fg*

http://pontu.eenet.ee/player/nova.html


----------



## mr koi (2. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

2 rehe sind da,trauen sich aber noch nicht soo ganz raus


----------



## Tabor12 (3. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

ein Reh


----------



## Plätscher (3. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

Hallo, die Wildschweine sind wieder da und schmatzen alles weg.


----------



## doh (3. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

gerade auch wieder ne ganze bande von wildschweinen vor ort 
ich zähle 6


----------



## Tabor12 (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

jetzt sind wieder die vorsichtigen Rehe da


----------



## canis (6. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

Gestern abend gegen 23 Uhr war sogar kurz ein Marderhund da. Habe wirklich gestaunt. Allerdings war das wohl ziemliches Glück, es gerade kurz nach dem öffnen der Seite von rechts nach links durchs Bild gelaufen ist und danach nicht mehr zurück kam.


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

Gerade jetzt, 10.23 Uhr schaue ich rein und traue meinen Augen nicht!
Da hockt ein Adler, und zwar ein beringter!!!! und ätzt!
Es scheint, als ob wer was zum Kirren hingeschmissen hat.
Krähen sind um den Adler rum...

Nachtrag: es sind jetzt 5 Adler im Bild, teilweise unberingt,
das "Futter" scheinen Fische zu sein...
Ist das ein Wildpark oder Naturschutzgebiet??


----------



## Golo (6. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

es ist (glaub' ich) ein Naturschutzgebiet in Estland. Mein pers. "Highscore" bei dem Seeadlerfutterplatz waren 11 Stück!!!.

Das Futter sieht jedoch nicht nach Fisch, sondern nach einem "Huftier" aus...

Es ist auf jeden Fall spannend und letzten Sommer gab's eine Live-Webcam zu einem Adlerhorst. 

Dort konnte man zusehen, wie ein Fischadlerpärchen 3 Junge großgezogen hat.

Hoffentlich gibts den dieses Jahr wieder (wird dann sofort von mir eingestellt)

Viele Grüße Ralph


----------



## Golo (6. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

Im Moment (11:45 h) sind 7 Adler da... .

Grüße Ralph


----------



## Golo (6. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

...meine Uhr scheint ein wenig vorzugehen... .

VG Ralph


----------



## Golo (6. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

Wahnsinn!!!! 

Geht mal schnell auf den von Willi1954 am 02.02.13 eingestellten Link. 

Im Moment sind (wenn man die Adler auf den Bäumen mitzählt) schon wieder 11 Stück da !!!!

VG Ralph


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

Hi Ralph,
ein Traum,
wem immer auch der Dank für diese webcam gebührt..
ich bedanke mich aus tiefstem Herzen.
Der Futterplatz war aufgeteilt vorhin, auf 3 oder 4 Stellen,
1 Stelle davon war auch klar Fisch 
Eine andere Stelle schaute aus wie ein Huftier...
leider schwenkt die Kamera manchmal so, daß man die Atzung nicht genau erkennen kann..
egal, wunderschöne Bilder,
ein tolles Erlebnis so dicht dabei zu sein!


----------



## Christine (6. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

Ist schon irre - ich hatte eben einen Adler auf dem Monitor in einer Qualität, dass man denkt, der sitzt vor einem.

Ich hab mal den Adlerlink in den ersten Beitrag mit eingefügt, damit man ihn leichter findet.


----------



## willi1954 (6. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*



Golo schrieb:


> ...Hoffentlich gibts den dieses Jahr wieder (wird dann sofort von mir eingestellt)
> 
> Viele Grüße Ralph



Den gibt's jedes Jahr, im Sommer werden Schwarzstorch, Schreiadler, See oder Fischadler und eine Bärenkamera angezeigt. [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/23/]Hier sind mal 2 Fotos [/URL]aus dem Storchen und Schreiadlernest.
Ein Jahr hatten sie eine Kamera in einer Eulenbruthöhle.

Alles super Live Streams

LG Willi


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

Hi Willi,
auch Dir allerherzlichen Dank, daß Du uns auf diesen livestream aufmerksam gemacht hast...
da häufig reinschauen ist schon fast Pflicht.
Werde mal in der Schule von unserer Enkelin nachfragen, 
ob man die links für den Biologie-Unterricht haben möchte...

Christine, danke,
gut daß Du hier "die links zusammenhälst",
dann gehen keine verloren, wäre zu schade drum!


----------



## guenter (6. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

Hallo Christine,

hast du prima gemacht, hat man alles zusammen. Danke.


----------



## Christine (14. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

Und das passiert, wenn man mit nem Billigflieger bucht.... (1, 2 Sekunden warten....)
oder sowas hier.

Ach, und wer noch mehr von den Fluggeräten sehen möchte...(sind aber noch nicht alle online bzw. aktualisiert)


----------



## DucatiMarkus (14. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

Schweine immer so ab 19:00 Uhr und 20:30 Uhr
Heute früh halb acht Rehe. (2 Böcke )


----------



## Lucy79 (14. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

kein SChwein zu sehen *g*


----------



## Lucy79 (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

beim Vogelfutter ist ne fette Taube, die nimmt den halben Bildschirm ein ;-)


----------



## jolantha (19. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

Push mal wieder hoch,
im Moment nur Vögel !


----------



## canis (19. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

Die füttern wirklich riesige Mengen, um die Tiere vor die Kamera zu locken. Mit Kirrung hat das nichts mehr zu tun. Jeden Tag ist neues Futter ausgebracht, heute scheinen die Schweine aber noch nicht da gewesen zu sein.


----------



## nieselinho (20. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

Beim zweiten Link sind aktuell 3 Adler zu sehen. Klasse!


----------



## Golo (21. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

Hallo Naturfreunde,

schaut mal schnell auf den Seeadlerwinterfutterplatz, zur Zeit "vergnügt" sich ein Marderhund mit den Resten... .

Viele Grüße Ralph.


----------



## Christine (21. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

...und einige Krähen scheinen sich einen "Spass" daraus zu machen, ihn am Schwanz zu ziehen


----------



## willi1954 (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

Moin

mal wieder ein Update von den Lifestream Kameras aus Estland. Die Schwarzstörche sind aufgetaucht und eine
neue Kamera liefert ein super Bild aus dem Nest.

Schwarzstorchnest

Neu in diesem Jahr ist eine Kamera aus einer Waldkauzbruthöhle, es wird schon fleissig gebrütet

Waldkauzkamera

Last but not least ein Blick in ein Seeadlernest:

Auf der Webseite sind noch mehr Lifestreams, Bärenkamera, Robben. Aber da sieht man eher weniger.

Nun fleissiges Beobachten. 

Gruss Willi


----------



## willi1954 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

Moin

mal ein update aus dem Schwarzstorchnest. 5 Eier umfasst das Gelege. 2 Sind in den letzten Tagen geschlüpft.
Ob es alle 5 schaffen werden ?
 

LG Willi


----------



## Plätscher (28. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

Die Wildfütterung Cam ist wieder aktiv. Bisher habe ich aber nur ein paar Vögel gesehen. interessanterweise liegt in Estland auch noch kein Schnee.


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Wildbeoachtung livestream*

Jetzt Wildschweine


----------

